# GO! A Snowboard Road Trip



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a good pow vid:eusa_clap:

GO! A Snowboard Road Trip | Extreme Movie Database

There's a whole shit load in the free section:yahoo:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

im timmytard and i suck cocks and take it in the ass....balls deep


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sooo.........you got plans for saturday night?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh neat, one of my beloved friends decided to post for me.

Not hard to figure out, since I posted this thread from your house.

Learn to snowboard ya fat fucker:cheeky4:



TT


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

timmytard said:


> im timmytard and i suck cocks and take it in the ass....balls deep


where's the links to those vidz?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty good vid. Downloaded it to my laptop and since my first run got cancelled tonight, had some down time to watch it. 

Soon I will need to transfer some of these vids to an external drive. My hard drive's filling up with snow porn!

(...hmnnn, who would have thought _snow_ porn would be my problem!!) :laugh:


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

What's the story behind that Subaru? Looks/sounds like they've popped an STi engine in there?!?!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Article in the last issue of TWS is a good read as well. Apparently the Legacy (or is it Loyale) has an STI motor, tranny, etc...


----------

